# Hi from the UK



## strangemouse (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi, I recently joined this list to find out more about keeping and breeding mantids. I am keen on invertebrate pets of all sorts but particularly snails, roaches and beetles but am hoping to get some mantids as well soon.

I am of to the AES exhibition this weekend and am hoping to get some mantids, what species are recommended for the beginner?

Thanks,

Victoria (strangemouse)


----------



## Ian (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum victoria! I will be attending the AES as well...hope to pick up some nice species. Typically a starter species would be the Sphodfromantis, or Hierodula species. These are tollerant to colder temperatures, and less humidity than other species, and do not get affected by fluctuations. If you are interested, I have some L4 Hierodula for sale now.

Speak soon!

Ian


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Sven (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Victoria.

Be Welcome  .

Greets

Sven


----------

